# 2 yr old at AdoptaGolden Knoxville needs help!



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What a sweet beauty!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She has the worst hips I've ever seen! There's a pic of her xrays on there. Poor thing!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Merigold-AGK.org*

She's beautiful, I know she's in very good hands with AG Knoxville and will get the medical treatment she needs.


*Merigold - NEEDS YOUR HELP*

My name is Merigold and I am the sweetest Golden Retriever you will ever meet. I am only a year old and I found myself at a shelter in North Carolina. Luckily I was rescued. That is the good news. The bad news is I need some serious medical attention. I have heart worms, two REALLY bad hips and a small tumor inside my lip, which my doctor feels is going to be ok. But the nice people at AGK are going to send me to the best doctors to get me treated for all these things so I can jump, run and play with my friends again. I know I am costing AGK a lot of money but they said not to worry, they'd find a whole bunch of friends for me that will help out. And if you are thinking about adoptin me - I love other dogs, cats, children - everyone. I can be left alone in the house and I am completely house trained. So please help me and AGK! Love, Merigold.



_*If you'd like to help Merigold, here is the link to make a donation online:*_



http://www.adoptagoldenknoxville.or..._note=0&cne=Additional+Instructions&x=70&y=21


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Merigold.
What a beautiful girl!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! Poor Girl!:bawling:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for this sweet girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update from AGK's facebook page*

 
*Adopt A Golden Knoxville, Inc. *

23 hours agohttps://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#

MERIGOLD UPDATE: She is finally out of ICU (UT VET) and will be going to her foster home tomorrow. Next step is to treat her heart worms once she is through her pneumonia. THANKS to all that donated and sent prayers her way! To learn more about Merigold, click here: http://www.adoptagoldenknoxville.org/available_dogs_detail.asp?id=471&frame=2


----------

